# beroxpert?



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I seen these advertised here recently, anyone tried them? 
For some strange reason the name reminds me of Vanman :whistling2: http://www.beroxpert.com/tools/drywall-tools/


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I check their website and looks like high quality tools 

I'll love to give it a try especially next week when I have an apartment which requires level 5 finish 

and this is yummy http://www.beroxpert.com/tools/nela-trowels/


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks interesting.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

what....now I need to change out my knifes...I want them all!
thanks kiwiman you found a good one


----------



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello this is Frank from beroXpert. If you are looking for the beroXpert finishing blade in Australia, just go to http://www.beroxpert.com/where-to-buy/australia.html
there you can see were to get our tools in Australia and New Zealand.

Thanks, Frank from beroXpert


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

beroXpert said:


> Hello this is Frank from beroXpert. If you are looking for the beroXpert finishing blade in Australia, just go to http://www.beroxpert.com/where-to-buy/australia.html
> there you can see were to get our tools in Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> Thanks, Frank from beroXpert


Welcome Frank from beroXpert.

Nice looking tools you have on offer, Thanks for joining us.

You best get some out there for reviews :thumbsup:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

I have the tools!, they are perfect for level 5 ceiling, spray and use the 60cm blade with handle !!! really easy and makes it smooth !!!! almost no edges ! it also work on wall with the handle, BUT would not recommend it, it makes edges close to the floor, so you would have to sand by hand after the machine. but remove the handle, and use 2 hands.. it prevents shoulder and back issues. 

overall, a great tool IF you spray the mud!

by the way, they last long, and I got 3 of thoose!!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Good stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I seen these advertised here recently, anyone tried them?
> For some strange reason the name reminds me of Vanman :whistling2: http://www.beroxpert.com/tools/drywall-tools/


Yea maybe I should get sent a new trowel as they pinched my name!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Yea maybe I should get sent a new trowel as they pinched my name!!:thumbsup:


This has inspired me to start a new thread. 
So cut loose men.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/what-your-favourite-beer-5378/#post105798


----------

